
Slack vs. Hipchat - PleaseHelpMe
http://slackvshipchat.com/
======
bsg75
The lack of sorting discussions is a constant annoyance in HipChat.

Add that they have been debating the issue since March 2016 makes it worse:
[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/HCPUB-363](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/HCPUB-363)

